# Insemination advice needed



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

OK - so myself and our surro angel are about to start insems in the very near future   BUT, i am a bit lost as to the best way to do this.
Apart from the fact that i will break out into fits of laughter whilst I'm 'Doing the deed' or 'passing the pot' - I also want to do it in as much of a gentlemanly polite manner as possible.
I am not one of those that could say 'There you are love, sort yourself out and I'll put the kettle on'
So advice or experiences on this subject are most welcome on how to feel OK whilst doing insems.

Also, i have read that its best to lets say 'Let your stuff mature' for a couple of days before insems? Is that true?
Advice on how many times the deed has to be done too would be most helpful.

Oh and if anybody has advice for our surro on what she needs to do, that would be amazing, she could read it on here without me feeling a plonker emailing her. 

Thanks in advance   
P.s - sorry for finding this a little bit of a giggle - But i guess, humor is the only way to get me through this time.

xxx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh and to be clear, we are doing home insems.
I already have pots, syringes etc


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Ah bless you! one of those dilemas you never ever thought you would have to think about!.

Re 'the stuff', we were advised to 'freshen' every 5 days in the preceeding months as this encourages production and then it should be two to three days old when you use it. Also worth taking an off the shelf male fertility supplement to ensure top notch production.

You could try using the 'Instead' cup, so you could fill it and it would hold it close to the cervix, I know that people have had success with this method. Could insert this after syringe to stop any falling back out.

www.softcup.com

Best wishes!


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Clare.
Yes it is a little bit of a dilema, i regard our surro as a a very good friend now, so it is going to be strange i guess.
The 'Instead cup' is something we have looked at  but i have heard they are hard to get back out?
The 5 day thing is very close to what i was told, only out by a day, but i guess if we have to do insems over a few days then its just going to be as close to fresh as possible.... would that be a problem?


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, I think it takes some practice but may be worth it!

There's no way of avoiding it being fresh in your situation, 'normals' don't have this problem and don't plan it this way!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Craig good luck- I did home insems with my known donor and good friend, to be honest after the first time it all gets much easier! My donor used to go upstairs in his house, with his partner, and then leave the pot in the bedroom I was staying in at their house. We used to do it 3 days in succession - and soon you'll be talking about ejaculations etc. 

Now if you have had your DNA fragmentation done and it was slighter raised there are some studies to show doing it daily and then abstaining for 2-3 days before egg collection/speciment day, but if not we were always told by clinics to not leave it more than 5 days and not less than 2 days.  
As has been said- the male factor thread will have vitamin clues, I have my donor rattling on them, eating organic food, ejaculatiing daily, restricting alcohol, he never smoked or took drugs.
There are lots of tips on the donor eggs and sperm and Gay and Lesbian thread for your surro eg: EWCM, taking cough mixture- only a specific one to help the cervical mucous, positions, leaving the syringe in situ etc

Good luck- can I ask how you found you surro angel?
L x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi 
♥JJ1♥ - Thanks for all your advice - I will take a look at the male factor section as well as the LGBT forum and see what i can find.
I don't do drugs, but i am somewhat a social smoker - but only ever when i have a drink which is never that often - I only ever eat organic food.... One of the perks of living in the country i guess.
As for where i found my angel - my diary is on this section, i have started it but yet to complete, I have so much to write still.

Thanks for all the advice being posted - I am most grateful for all the advice given.

Craig xx


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

This has been a really useful thread for me.  We are lucky enough to live 20 minutes from our surrogate so plan to do the deed at home and whip the sperm over there in a pot. I have bought her some syringes and the cups so she will go upstairs while we look after the kids.  The pots we have bought are not sterile, do you think that will be OK? And there will be a delay of 30 minutes before she uses the sample - again do you think that's OK? DH really would prefer to 'produce' at home in familiar environment if at all possible.

And Craig - am totally with you on humour to get you through!


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

We live 2 and a bit hours from our surro angel, so i am going to stay at a hotel in her town for a couple of days whilst we do insems.
I guess, as long as i do the sample at the hotel and get it to her quick, my problem might be resolved   - Failing that, its back to the giggles.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Luck to you both - the pots don't need to be sterile just clean, we used the wider pots that you can get from GP's when they want specimens (not the longer thin ones).  I read as long you insem within 1-2 hrs after ejaculation it is fine- and you need to leave it at least 20 mins to liquify.

I used to use the syringe and then put the instead cup in to keep them in place!

My donor lives 1.5 hrs away.

Good luck
L x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks L.
Its all becoming clear now, thanks for taking the time to reply to the post.
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
We live 20 minutes away from our surrogate, and we use to do the deed here and I use to whip it round to here in the pot in my bra LOL(to keep it warm).
I use to look after her children whilst she was upstairs looking after our babies to be 

We use to do it just before ovulation and for 3 days after, it took us 6 months, but we have our little man here now, it was worth all the stress and giggles , and you do need to have a sense of humour, only way through I reckon 

Good Luck !!!
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Jo.

Thanks for sharing your experience with us  
6 months is what i have come to believe is how long it will take.
Your little boy is soooooooo cute too... And your right, it will be worth all the stress and giggles!
I'm not going to wearing a bra to keep the sample pot warm when i do insems though   i will have to find another option to keep it warm LOL.

Craig xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for the comment on Charlie

Wishing you all the best for the next few weeks/months 
x x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Jo.

xx


----------

